# vw gol trend ( G5) wheels audi s3



## juanche (Aug 28, 2011)

hello ... vw gol trend, 5th generation of the gol, with 17 "audi and rigid suspension



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


regards:wave:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

k


----------



## svantevid (May 29, 2010)

wasn't there some brazilian/canadian guy on TCL with a gol on some huge wheels that wanted to swap a bigger engine/fit an electric turbonator?


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

Meh.


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

Needs a little more gap and a SaveiroCross bumper would look great as well.

Welcome!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Cool, they should sell those in the US.

But the Peugeot is still nicer. :thumbup:


----------



## juanche (Aug 28, 2011)

Iroczgirl said:


> Cool, they should sell those in the US.
> 
> But the Peugeot is still nicer. :thumbup:


haha yes, look at these Peugeots. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## juanche (Aug 28, 2011)

MidnightSpecial said:


> Needs a little more gap and a SaveiroCross bumper would look great as well.
> 
> Welcome!


And this way not? Jaja

Thank you for the welcome 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## czykvw (May 11, 2006)

Saw a silver Gol speeding down the freeway here in So cal a few months ago.
I love them!
The size is a bit bigger than the mini, without being tall like the 500, and you could get one of these for 15k fully loaded 
Thanks for posting!


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

Iroczgirl said:


> Cool, they should sell those in the US.
> :





czykvw said:


> The size is a bit bigger than the mini, without being tall like the 500, and you could get one of these for 15k fully loaded
> Thanks for posting!


I've rented them in Brazil. It's an extraordinarily basic, cheap South American market econohatch, about on the level of a Kia Rio or maybe a Nissan Versa in terms of refinement, quality, and dynamics. It's cheap and rugged, not much else. In its home markets, it's fine, but here, we've got superior alternatives - I wouldn't say we're missing out on much. No offense to the OP, of course.


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

Turbio! said:


> I've rented them in Brazil. It's an extraordinarily basic, cheap South American market econohatch, about on the level of a Kia Rio or maybe a Nissan Versa in terms of refinement, quality, and dynamics. It's cheap and rugged, not much else. In its home markets, it's fine, but here, we've got superior alternatives - I wouldn't say we're missing out on much. No offense to the OP, of course.


Appealing in a way though. I like a car I can work on myself, that feels connected to the road, and that feels 90's without the rust on every bolt. I dunno, that's just me. :beer:


----------



## czykvw (May 11, 2006)

MidnightSpecial said:


> Appealing in a way though. I like a car I can work on myself, that feels connected to the road, and that feels 90's without the rust on every bolt. I dunno, that's just me. :beer:


Im with you on that. I want something thats purely basic like the versa but doesnt look like sh** like the versa. Is that so much to ask? 
And its not that bad in safety? or is it?


----------



## vwpiloto (Nov 27, 2006)

The Gol has gotten more and more refined over the years. Dressed up with options, they're not bad. I loved the Parati (wagon version of the Gol) with the 1.0T that I had for a while during the time I lived in Brazil. It was a fun little car, but it couldn't make the steep uphill from the residential building's underground with two people in the car and the A/C on. But it revved like a mofo. :laugh:


----------



## juanche (Aug 28, 2011)

The gol trend G5 that sells in Argentina is a 1.6 naphtha 110hp


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

Iroczgirl said:


> But the Peugeot is still nicer. :thumbup:


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## 1badMKIrocco (Jan 18, 2002)

3rd world P.O.S.


----------



## alfafan (Nov 24, 2000)

juanche said:


> The gol trend G5 that sells in Argentina is a 1.6 *naphtha* 110hp


Aka gasoline

VW of Brazil sure knows how to ride a pony for all it's worth.


----------

